# An American journalist's views on our contribution (and others)



## DirtyDog (7 Aug 2007)

Apparently we're 'crying uncle'....

Feel free to bombard this ignorant eh-hole's sight with hate mail (or well written retorts ).




> The "forgotten war" or the one that should have been remembered, Afghanistan is a place that looks suspiciously like Palm Springs except the women wear Burkas instead of bathing suits. Logically, this is the "good war", the legal and justified war, but like the sibling to the prodigal son, the son who did everything right, Afghanistan is both neglected and misunderstood.
> 
> Stepping off the plane, at Bagram Airbase, the first difference I noticed between Iraq and Afghanistan was how many nationalities are represented. Unlike the Iraqi WMD claim, there was little doubt the 9/11 attacks were launched from Afghanistan. So, an eager international community boldly raised its collective hand to take part in the mission of reconstructing the Taliban stronghold. But like the disparate versions of camouflage soldiers wear to blend in to the same environment, the interpretation of the mission is what makes so many countries stand out.
> 
> ...


----------



## cameron (7 Aug 2007)

Just went on the website and by looking at some of the typos eg. "pubic poll' and quality of the stories, seems far from being a legitimate media outlet.  I hope when he embeds in Iraq somebody embeds an RPG up his ignorant a$$.


----------



## geo (7 Aug 2007)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> According to critics in the media and the politicians pretending to care for the welfare of the troops, support for the Afghan Mission is failing around the globe. *Canada has lost 66 soldiers in five years and they're already crying uncle*. Jean Chretien, the former Prime Minister, initially refused to leave the urban stronghold of Kabul, where International forces have set up a beer garden and a nice wooden replica of the Roman Coliseum. Chretien probably wanted to resort to *that time-proven French Canadian tactic of surrendering without a fight * and then insurging against the enemy using the deadly tactic of endless provincial referendums. The recent loss of five soldiers in a single attack sent the Canadian, especially Quebec public into white-flag therapy. Three centuries and some people just can't kick the surrendering habit.



I resent these comments!
Canadian Politics........ HEY - I don't comment on American Politics, this BOZO should butt out of ours!
Referendums ad nauseums..... yes.... but MYOB anyway!
the Former PM refused to go to Iraq - Period! - WMD hell.  The former PM was the one who sent the troops to Afghanistan in 2002 - right at the very beginning - Who'se got the short memory span?
Where does he get the idea that french CANADIAN troops have ever cut & run? - those who have signed up to fight HAVE FOUGHT


----------



## geo (7 Aug 2007)

> http://www.cplsanchez.info/Home_Page.html
> 
> A Quick Overview
> Matthew A. Sanchez: Male prostitute, Republican, gay porn star, Marine Corps wannabe, evangelical Christian, Iraq war "reporter" and salesman, right-wing radio and TV guest, congenital liar. They all seem to fit, don't they?
> ...



Here ya go..... this Matt Sachez is a real piece of art..... please do visit this particular site for the real dirt on this dirt bag!
http://www.cplsanchez.info/Home_Page.html


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Aug 2007)

> Chretien probably wanted to resort to that time-proven French Canadian tactic of surrendering without a fight



Perhaps Mr. Sanchez should perform some history research. Specifically the battle of Quebec, 1775


----------



## Flip (7 Aug 2007)

I'm not sure, but didn't a regiment from Quebec stop
the American advance into Canada in 1812?


----------



## geo (7 Aug 2007)

Quebec militia, in support of Brit forces did indeed beat back US forces


----------



## DirtyDog (7 Aug 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Here ya go..... this Matt Sachez is a real piece of art..... please do visit this particular site for the real dirt on this dirt bag!
> http://www.cplsanchez.info/Home_Page.html



Wow.  Just wow. 

His seeming animosity to French Canadians seems rather ironic.......


----------



## geo (7 Aug 2007)

just imagine.... a former Marine Cpl, gay, Escort services, Homosexual porno movies, (with a French canadian pseudonym for his "acting" nom de plume)...... 

Cheez  =  what a slime!


----------



## JLeclerc (7 Aug 2007)

He qualifies French Canadians as France French...such a common American bloop in their all knowing superior minds. 

In 1775 after the Acts which the Americans wanted to see fulfilled, namely the "one nation in North America", they invaded Quebec Province (renamed and under British rule since 1759) with their continental army and were ultimately halted and repelled at the very walls of Quebec City.   

As for the rest of his arrogance, Iraq is a bloodbath with no gain so far except oil for USA and a meager Iraqi government (which the senate were thinking and still are, of abandoning to pull out of Iraq) that has more holes than the US infamous WMD scandal with G. Bush leading.

Bah. Sanchez makes me sick.  :rage:


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (7 Aug 2007)

eh em, I think he should brush up on his history before before he goes shooting of his mouth about who stands by the way side and who doesn't. 
WWI the US didn't get involved until 1917, Canada had already been fighting for 3 years upto then. 
WWII the US didn't get involved until pearl harbour was bombed in 1941, Canada had already been fighting for 2 years upto then. 

Its quite obvious this person doesn't hold the rest of the world in much high regards, well that's his loss.

And I don't recall in the war of 1812, any french militias ever surrendering to American troops. If he reads these posts, here is a history lesson for him about how the french volunteers supposedly surrendered, read carefully the letters in bold.



> in 1813, the US mounting a 2-pronged attack designed to take Montréal, but this was so halfhearted that it was foredoomed to failure. On the Châteauguay R on Oct 26, *a handful of French Canadian VOLTIGEURS under Lt-Col Charles de SALABERRY drove an American army of 4000 back across the border*. (near Morrisburg, Ont) on Nov 11, Lt-Col Joseph Wanton Morrison's regulars won a resounding victory over James Wilkinson's superior force, which also quit Canada. Thus the 1813 campaign ended with the Americans in possession of Ft AMHERSTBURG on the Detroit R, and the British holding the 2 American forts, Niagara and Michilimackinac.
> 
> Below is a link to the battle of CHATEAUGUAY, BATTLE At CRYSLER'S FARM.
> 
> http://thecanadianencyclopedia.com/index.cfm?PgNm=TCE&Params=A1ARTA0001539


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Aug 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_22e_R%C3%A9giment



> Battle honours
> The Great War: Mont-Sorrel, Somme 1916 '18, Flers-Courcelette, Thiepval, Les Hauteurs d'Ancre, Arras 1917 '18, Vimy 1917, Arleux, Scarpe 1917 '18, Côte 701, Ypres 1917, Passchendaele, Amiens, Ligne Hindenburg1, Canal du Nord, Cambrai 1918, Poussée de Mons, France et Flandres 1915-18
> The Second World War: Débarquement en Sicile, Valguarnera, Adrano, Catenuova, Sicile 1943, Débarquement à Reggio, Potenza, Le Sangro, Casa Berardi, Torre Mucchia, Cassino II, Ligne Gustav, Vallée de la Liri, Ligne Hitler, Ligne Gothique, Borgo Santa Maria, Passage du Lamone, Ligne Rimini, San Martino-San Lorenzo, San Fortunato, Cesena, Italie 1943-1945, Apeldoorn, Nord-Ouest de l'Europe 1945
> Corée 1951-531





> Victoria Cross recipients
> Corporal Joseph Kaeble † - 22nd Battalion, Canadian Expeditionary Force - Neuville-Vitasse, France - June 8, 1918
> Lieutenant Jean Brillant † - 22nd Battalion, Canadian Expeditionary Force - near Amiens, France - August 8-9, 1918
> (Acting) Major Paul Triquet - Royal 22e Régiment - Casa Berardi, Italy - December 14, 1943
> † - Awarded posthumously


----------



## Greymatters (7 Aug 2007)

Dont get bent out of shape, guys.  He's obviously refering to the right-wing US version of history, in which France never won a battle.  In his world, French-Canadians (or should I say Freedom-Canadians?) are lumped together with the French into one big bigoted Morale Majority orientated monologue.  Its just another biased piece of journalism punching out what Joe Q. Rightwingamerican wants to hear, that they are the world's policemen and no one else is stepping up to bat.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Aug 2007)

Am I wrong in thinking that this isn't even _journalism_ but some idiot's blog?  ???


----------



## geo (7 Aug 2007)

Heh.... sigdes,

That Vandoo soldier you've pictured happens to be the one who, upon retiring from the CF, acted in a couple of porno films..... (but he did "it" with women).

Also, WRT the Victoria Crosses, I should point out that the R22R is not / was not the only francophone unit in the Canadian corp (ww1) or the Canadian army (WW2).... haven't bothered to look but I am certain there are others.
certainly some mixed up Quebec "franglais" hybrids


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Aug 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> That Vandoo soldier you've pictured happens to be the one who, upon *retiring * from the CF, acted in a couple of porno films..... (but he did "it" with women).



Didn't he get the boot for drug use?


----------



## geo (7 Aug 2007)

yeah.... 

Note that the pic was taken when he was a Pte.... and he got fastracked to MCpl... everyone considered him a "poster boy" for the CF, and it got to him.... a wee bit of dope - at a time when there was a zero tolerance for drugs.... strike one.... Your out!


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Aug 2007)

And remember how fast those posters came down?


----------



## Red 6 (7 Aug 2007)

I just got home and looked through this thread and read what that moron wrote on his stupid-blog. As an American, I'm ashamed at what he wrote about the Canadian Forces. I just want you to know that I am humbled and grateful for the sacrifice and professional soldiering that Canadians have contributed in Afghanistan. No moron idiot like this guy is even in the same league to even HAVE an opinion about the Canadians who are at the sharp end of the spear. The only thing he's good for is duty at the bottom of one of your burn-out shitters. I apologize in advance if that was too graphic.


----------



## Greymatters (7 Aug 2007)

I dont think Canadians here will mistake his views for those of our American members...


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Aug 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Heh.... sigdes,
> 
> That Vandoo soldier you've pictured happens to be the one who, upon retiring from the CF, acted in a couple of porno films..... (but he did "it" with women).



Well aware of his actions that led to him leaving the military, and his *ahem* social activities after, but that's doesn't moot how he acted during the Oka crisis.



> Also, WRT the Victoria Crosses, I should point out that the R22R is not / was not the only francophone unit in the Canadian corp (ww1) or the Canadian army (WW2).... haven't bothered to look but I am certain there are others.
> certainly some mixed up Quebec "franglais" hybrids



Absolutely not, and I agree...just the tip of the iceberg, but the tip that I could remember off hand and have quick access to


----------



## TN2IC (7 Aug 2007)

Red 6 said:
			
		

> The only thing he's good for is duty at the bottom of one of your burn-out shitters. I apologize in advance if that was too graphic.



A little bit of diesel...... little bit of this... little bit of that... and ta-da! Flamming poop. Now a stir stick.  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Aug 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> I should point out that the R22R is not / was not the only francophone unit in the Canadian corp (ww1) or the Canadian army (WW2).... haven't bothered to look but I am certain there are others.


Allow me
http://www.regimentalrogue.com/battlehonours/bathnrinf/44-fussher.htm
http://www.regimentalrogue.com/battlehonours/bathnrinf/23-fmr.htm
http://www.regimentalrogue.com/battlehonours/bathnrinf/20-rchaud.htm
http://www.regimentalrogue.com/battlehonours/bathnrinf/28-rmais.htm


----------



## midget-boyd91 (7 Aug 2007)

This garbage didn't end up being printed anywhere by anyone did it? I really hope that one of  the small, independent media companies in the US (or Canada for that matter) weren't in so much of a need for a story/article paperfiller that they published this garbage.



> Now a stir stick



..Why? He's got hands doesn't he?  >


----------



## Tow Tripod (7 Aug 2007)

Of course people in this forum find this article horrible. However we would only be lying to ourselves if we are to say that the likes of Jack Layton and others are not effecting the mission in Afghanistan. While I support Stephen Harper it would be fair to say that he is no Sir Winston Churchill. I'm sure that people in his office are very aware of the polls in Quebec that are EXTREMELY negative.... Just my view*********************************************.

Tow Tripod


_Edit by recceguy for guidline contravention_


----------



## geo (7 Aug 2007)

TT...
Neither "dubya", Blair or Brown are anywhere near Churchill's stature..... moot point

Polls in Quebec.... are conducted by the media.... and, by skillful use of loaded & leading questions, can make you think and say what they want 9 times out of 10.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (7 Aug 2007)

No thinking rationale person would give this moron any creedance. He's even worse than a tabloid journalist.


----------



## Tow Tripod (8 Aug 2007)

A moot point is that the polls conducted by the media are effecting the outcome of the mission. I don't think it matters much that the press are asking at all. Do you really think an actual pollster would ask any easier questions of civilians in Quebec ? Actually does anybody out in Internet land have an example of any questions that have been asked by the media to the citizens of Quebec???? I think Iam a rational guy and I personally don't give ant credence to the author of this article however the ugly face of Canadian politics is showing up right in front of every CF members face.Dudes just my thoughts.........


----------



## sigtech (8 Aug 2007)

To Quote a bumper sticker

If you can't stand behind our troops try standing in front of them

Sounds like a case of I wanted to be a real Soilder but I couldn't hack it......

There will always be loud mouths that spew deification from there pie holes, with out backing of facts the majority of people ignore them......

Of course I am sure he could use a good sound thrashing  >


----------



## 2 Cdo (8 Aug 2007)

This morons anti-Canadian stance is no different from the countless anti-American "journalists" and bloggers one finds here in Canada. But in Canada, a substantial number of Canadians support the anti-American stance as a sign of "Canadianness" ??? I'll get as upset with this moron as I will with our own home grown morons, which isn't going to amount to much as I consider both to be not worthy of actually giving a sh*t!


----------



## M Feetham (8 Aug 2007)

Just remember that the only people who count (friends,families and other warriors) know what we are capable of and what we do. As for the rest, F___ em. They don't count.
Feet


----------



## time expired (9 Aug 2007)

2 Cdo.
           +1
            Regards


----------



## sigtech (10 Aug 2007)

The Sad part is people like my Great Uncle, my uncle and my father layed there life's down during WWII. Family in Korea and now me in today's armyin both the American and Canadian Forces. They put their life on the line to defend there freedom.

Now why I say it is sad is the reason they can go on-line and openly bad mouth us,it is people like us currently serving and our family's in the past have spilled blood so they are safe to do so.

Now they have the right to speak their minds , I would just like them to get their facts correct.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (10 Aug 2007)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> Apparently we're 'crying uncle'....
> 
> Feel free to bombard this ignorant eh-hole's sight with hate mail (or well written retorts ).



Dirty Dog. COuld you provide a link to the actual article in Mr. Sanchez's website. I checked out Sanchez's website and apart from the first couple of paragraph's is in shape or form near what you have posted. Here is the actual link that I found in Mr. Sanchez's website:

http://www.matt-sanchez.com/2007/07/the-good-war.html#more


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (10 Aug 2007)

Here's the actual article:

http://www.matt-sanchez.com/2007/08/the-military-mi.html#comment-79106970

He's a total, xenophoic, ass.


----------



## Shec (10 Aug 2007)

He was awarded the





> Jeane Kirkpatrick Award for Academic Freedom


 ???

This tells us 2 things about the prize:

(1) It has  exceptionally low standards and criteria,
(2) sometimes there is such a thing as too much tolerance.

Or maybe his mommy was on the award committee.


----------



## cavalryman (10 Aug 2007)

If you look up Jeane Kirkpatrick, you'll find that she's fairly unsavoury, as political characters go.  For example, she supported the Argies in the Falkland Islands invasion, notwithstanding that the UK was the US' principal NATO ally.  She was also one of those who supported any sort of regime, provided it was anti-communist, even dictatorships - see the Kirkpatrick Doctrine (yes she wasn't alone, but none of the other real-politikers have a doctrine named after them).  Getting a prize named after her is hardly an endorsement of any sort.  Sort of like getting the Jean Chrétien Prize for Ethics in Politics.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (11 Aug 2007)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> Here's the actual article:
> 
> http://www.matt-sanchez.com/2007/08/the-military-mi.html#comment-79106970
> 
> He's a total, xenophoic, ***.



Thanks for the link. I was looking at the wrong place. I found the comment section very interesting. He's taking a lot of flak on this one, and not just from Canadian commentators.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (12 Aug 2007)

> I just got home and looked through this thread and read what that moron wrote on his stupid-blog. As an American, I'm ashamed at what he wrote about the Canadian Forces. I just want you to know that I am humbled and grateful for the sacrifice and professional soldiering that Canadians have contributed in Afghanistan. No moron idiot like this guy is even in the same league to even HAVE an opinion about the Canadians who are at the sharp end of the spear. The only thing he's good for is duty at the bottom of one of your burn-out shitters. I apologize in advance if that was too graphic.



Thank You Brother and back at ya 

No apology required.


----------



## CWilson (12 Aug 2007)

I am the creator of http://www.cplsanchez.info, a website that tells the _whole_ truth about this "journalist," Matt Sanchez. I am also an American, but unlike Mr. Sanchez I had a long career as an actual journalist. When he achieved a certain amount of notoreity last spring, first I laughed. Then when I saw that Wikipedia, a very popular encyclopedia website, was essentially allowing him to edit out the embarrassing details of his biography, I said "Enough is enough," and created the site.

Today, I was looking through the web traffic reports on my site and saw that I got a bunch of traffic from a Canadian military website. You can imagine my surprise about that, so one click led to another and I figured I'd better post something over there.

Mr. Sanchez is a real piece of work. In normal times, he'd be ignored as a sad and unfortunate soul projecting his own tortured personal conflicts onto others. But these aren't normal times in the United States. We are split in many ways, and the structure of the news media is changing. The ground is fertile for misfits to be manipulated and showcased as worthy experts and commentators. Matt Sanchez is, if not Exhibit A, certainly a vivid example. As much as I'd rather let this sleeping dog lie, I think he's got to be exposed for who and what he is.

He is no more a "journalist" than I am a space alien arrived last Thursday from Pluto, but he's adept at striking the pose. It's something that his past careers trained him to do. Among other things, if you look through the cplsanchez.info site you'll see that, aside from his time as a porno actor and years as a prostitute, he enlisted as a Marine Corps reservist. He stayed in that billet for two years before being eased out on account of an unspecified medical deferment. And now he's an intrepid journalist and patriot. Not to put too fine a point on it, but I'm afraid that Mr. Sanchez has been a fraud from start to finish; from what I understand, even his porn "reviews" advised him to find a different line of work.

So, there you have it about Matt Sanchez. Don't imagine that he's representative of the dominant American view of Canada, or that he's representative of the U.S. military, or that he's representative of those Americans who happen to be pointed toward the same sex rather than the opposite sex. Think of him as a raindrop that found its way through the leak in the ceiling and splashed on a muddy floor, and you'll have a more accurate picture.

Anyway, I figured I ought to leave a message and have a say. If you look at the section of the site called "About This Site (Why?!)" you'll see some words, and then a link, that talk about a U.S. Marine who I consider to be a hero for what he did in battle. There are other heroes, and I have no doubt that the list includes some Canadians. Even though I have my deepest doubts about the war, I have nothing but admiration for those who are putting themselves in harm's way. Thank you for your service.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (12 Aug 2007)

Thanks CWilson. Most of us had it figured that this guy was a bottom feeder but it's nice to have it verified. Unfortunately the world we live in gives people like him way too much air time and the real hard working journalists have to wear the tar too. God bless


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (12 Aug 2007)

Thanks CWilson...Best laugh I've had in weeks!  "Rod Majors"... :rofl: 

It's pretty obvious he isn't deserving of anyone's time or attention.


----------



## CWilson (12 Aug 2007)

My first, second, and third reaction last spring was to laugh my *** off. But then I looked a little deeper into this and saw that he's actually climbing the ladder within the U.S. right-wing infrastructure. He's got collaborators at Wikipedia, and sponsors at some pretty significant places, like _The National Review_ and _The Weekly Standard_. It's crazy, and at one level I can hardly believe I'm spending any time on it myself, but someone's got to make sure the truth gets out there and stays out there. Might as well be me, I guess. When the going gets sticky, the tough ... oh forget it! 8) 

Plus I'm not real happy to see him insulting Canada, given that I'd be just as happy if the northern half of the U.S. would secede and join up.  Not only that, but Canada contributed the stage name "Pierre LaBranche" to his repertoire. Get this: He's actually irritated that no one has been mentioning the favorite porno flim of his, _Montreal Men_. He thinks it's significant because, when he didn't have (ahem) anything else in his mouth, he spoke his lines in French. Some gratitute toward the neighbor to the north that helped put him in the map, huh? ;D


----------



## Mattsanchez (13 Aug 2007)

I actually sourced Canadian newspapers to write my comments about the current malaise with Canadian troops.  My comments about Chretien are a matter of record and, in my opinion and pretty much anyone else who considers these matters, Canada has the ultimate justification for a weak military--the United States is right next door.

For a country that can't decide if it's a country or a collection of provinces (that many Canadians can't even enumerate), Canada is one of the few places I can safely say is even less worldly than the United States.  Most Canadians can't tell you what they are, only what they are not.  "We're not American."

Regardless of what your state-owned press tells you, I in ALL my travels have never met an American who pretended to be Canadian for security purposes.  Maybe beheading is preferable to the indecision of writing "_neighbor_" or "_neighbour_".

Même si mes commentaires ont été dirigé aux francophones et votre pacifism avoué, il est très charmant que les anglophones ont répondu.  

Matt Sanchez
Sadr City, Baghdad


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Aug 2007)

Mattsanchez said:
			
		

> I actually sourced Canadian newspapers to write my comments about the current malaise with Canadian troops.





			
				Mattsanchez said:
			
		

> Regardless of what your state-owned press tells you,



..and I said "Pardon?"


----------



## Mattsanchez (13 Aug 2007)

You can find the links at my website and the Canadian newspapers I used to show the wanning commitment Canada has for its own mission in Afghanistan.  You can whine all you want about Canadian valor, I'm sure someone might care.  

http://www.matt-sanchez.com/2007/08/the-military-mi.html#more


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Aug 2007)

Wait, let me see if I got this right, as I haven't even read this thread yet.

You don't think we should believe our "state-owned press" but yet they are good enough for you to make editorials about us??

Get stuffed!

EDIT: just read this thread and I reiterate my above statement.


----------



## CWilson (13 Aug 2007)

Here's a fun fact to know and tell about Matt Sanchez. He enlisted in the USMC reserve -- the _reserves_ during wartime, what bravery! -- in the spring of 2003. He enlistment was for eight years, but he told the _Marine Corps Times_ that he was transferred to inactive status only two years later, on account of a "medical problem". When he became a media star in 2006 on Fox News, he never mentioned his medical inactivation, even when announcers praised him for his military service.

I've asked Mr. Sanchez any number of times to disclose the nature of the "medical problem" that got him inactivated. It has occurred to me that it might be related to his career as a prostitute, which last for at least four years and likely much longer. Oddly enough, he has never said what that condition is. Imagine that!

Marine Corps Times article:http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/news/2007/03/mcsanchez070314/


----------



## Mattsanchez (13 Aug 2007)

> It's insulting. Canadians are fighting and dying in one of Afgahnistans deadliest provinces and this g**** ex-pogue badmouths us.



It's actually the Canadian public that bad mouths you.


----------



## Mattsanchez (13 Aug 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Wait, let me see if I got this right, as I haven't even read this thread yet.
> 
> You don't think we should believe our "state-owned press" but yet they are good enough for you to make editorials about us??
> 
> ...



I sourced Ledevoir, Montreal Gazette and several non-governmental sources, although in Canada it's hard to tell where the private meets the public, your bureaucratic load is so heavy.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (13 Aug 2007)

Mattsanchez said:
			
		

> You can find the links at my website and the Canadian newspapers I used to show the wanning commitment Canada has for its own mission in Afghanistan.  You can whine all you want about Canadian valor, I'm sure someone might care.
> 
> http://www.matt-sanchez.com/2007/08/the-military-mi.html#more



Your links don't make sense. the one "white flag therapy" goes to an article talking about Vancouver displaying yellow ribbons on their police vehicles....what does that have to do with surrendering? The one on french canadians "surrender tactics" is a dead link. You mistake being a smartass with being an intelligent journalist.You should do your research on the history of the R22nd Regiment (the Vandoos). They are hardly surrender monkeys. Public opinion in this country is just as split as it is in yours. You seem to have missed the fact that we are in the process of re-equipping our Forces to specifically participate in these kinds of operations....but then facts are not your long suit are they?


----------



## Mattsanchez (13 Aug 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Your links don't make sense. the one "white flag therapy" goes to an article talking about Vancouver displaying yellow ribbons on their police vehicles....what does that have to do with surrendering? The one on french canadians "surrender tactics" is a dead link. You mistake being a smartass with being an intelligent journalist.You should do your research on the history of the R22nd Regiment (the Vandoos). They are hardly surrender monkeys. Public opinion in this country is just as split as it is in yours. You seem to have missed the fact that we are in the process of re-equipping our Forces to specifically participate in these kinds of operations....but then facts are not your long suit are they?



The yellow ribbon drama shows the lack of support from the Canadian public.  The support for the Afghanistan mission was reported to be in the low 20 percentile.  

Who knew Canadians were such whiners?


----------



## geo (13 Aug 2007)

Mattsanchez said:
			
		

> Même si mes commentaires ont été dirigés aux francophones et votre pacifisme avoué, il est très charmant que les anglophones ont répondu.
> Matt Sanchez
> Sadr City, Baghdad



Pacifisme avoué?  Pardon?
Je regrette de vous dire que vous ne savez pas de quoi vous parlez.
Les francophones qui sont membre des FC sont tous dédiés à leur patrie et à leur tâche.
Les Francophones ainsi que les Anglophones qui sont au combat sont tous des volontaires et nous n'avons pas besoin de vos commentaires - exprimés en ignorance de cause.


----------



## time expired (13 Aug 2007)

WOW,this thread is getting a little over the top.The reaction to this
somewhat poorly written, and ill researched article is just a little too
hysterical and paranoid.What exactly did he say,that the NATO op.
is full of countries that are very risk adverse and are not pulling
their weight,have I not read that in other threads on this site?,also
that Quebec does not support our militaries efforts in A-stan.nothing 
new there,Quebec has never supported any of Canadas wars the
R22 R notwithstanding.And he criticized our political leadership,how
dare he, we would never say anything bad about his President now 
would we.His comments about our small contingent of troops were
uninformed and unwarranted, clearly he was on a trog fishing trip
and boy did he get a reaction.IMO we should chill out and not give
this clown the satisfaction of having his inaccurate and inflammatory
article a significance it does not deserve.
                                       Regards
PS I find the dirt digging and personal insults somewhat off-
-putting and beneath our dignity.


----------



## Sig_Des (13 Aug 2007)

Mattsanchez said:
			
		

> Même si mes commentaires ont été dirigé aux francophones et votre pacifism avoué, il est très charmant que les anglophones ont répondu.



Qui appelez-vous anglophones? Même si nos réponses sont en anglais, ne faites pas l'erreur de supposez que nous sommes tous des anglophones. La plupart d'entre nous peut communiquer aussi bien en Anglais qu'en Français. You however don't seem to communicate as much as preach falsehoods. In either language.


----------



## Scott (13 Aug 2007)

Mattsanchez said:
			
		

> For a country that can't decide if it's a country or a collection of provinces (that many Canadians can't even enumerate), Canada is one of the few places I can safely say is even less worldly than the United States.  Most Canadians can't tell you what they are, only what they are not.  "We're not American."
> 
> Maybe beheading is preferable to the indecision of writing "_neighbor_" or "_neighbour_".





			
				Mattsanchez said:
			
		

> You can whine all you want about Canadian valor, I'm sure someone might care.





			
				Mattsanchez said:
			
		

> Who knew Canadians were such whiners?



If you're here to debate, fine. The above looks like trolling to me as it adds nothing to your argument and only serves to inflame the members here.



			
				IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Your links don't make sense. the one "white flag therapy" goes to an article talking about Vancouver displaying yellow ribbons on their police vehicles....what does that have to do with surrendering? The one on french canadians "surrender tactics" is a dead link.



And instead of correcting the links you keep arguing. So, here it is, provide proper and actual links to back up what you are saying or I shall just consider you a troll and start you into the Army.ca Warning System.



> You mistake being a smartass with being an intelligent journalist.You should do your research on the history of the R22nd Regiment (the Vandoos). They are hardly surrender monkeys. Public opinion in this country is just as split as it is in yours. You seem to have missed the fact that we are in the process of re-equipping our Forces to specifically participate in these kinds of operations....but then facts are not your long suit are they?



Nail hit, on head.

Scott
*Army.ca Staff*


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Aug 2007)

I find it hard to believe that we are wasting this much time on someone who spent more time holding and storing other people' s penises, than he did his rifle, or serving in uniform.

Your all just feeding his ego and building his stature, which is exactly what he wants, hence his jibes and trolling. This oxygen thief is a waste of skin and not worth the intelligent discourse this site is known for.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Aug 2007)

I'd like to know how a Refrigeration Technician becomes such a Political pundit and Military History and Tactical 'expert'.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matt_Sanchez  (I know - not one of the world's most reliable sources.)  





> Joins US Marines
> In 2003, he joined the Marine Corps Reserve under an eight-year enlistment, and was trained as a refrigeration mechanic.[2][1]



I am sure we can all use his logical stream of deductions and condemn the US Forces in a similar manner for their failures at Pearl Harbour, the Little Big Horn, the Alamo, etc.  Ridiculous.  I guess us unworldly Canadians should pay him more heed and seek out the reality of the current world situation ......... starting to sound like the world according to Carp....

Please amuse us some more.  It is Monday after all and we could use some cheering up.


----------



## geo (13 Aug 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I'd like to know how a Refrigeration Technician becomes such a Political pundit and Military History and Tactical 'expert'.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matt_Sanchez  (I know - not one of the world's most reliable sources.)
> I am sure we can all use his logical stream of deductions and condemn the US Forces in a similar manner for their failures at Pearl Harbour, the Little Big Horn, the Alamo, etc.  Ridiculous.  I guess us unworldly Canadians should pay him more heed and seek out the reality of the current world situation ......... starting to sound like the world according to Carp....
> Please amuse us some more.  It is Monday after all and we could use some cheering up.


George,
You forgot the sacking of Washington in 1812,


----------



## punisher_6d (13 Aug 2007)

Mattsanchez said:
			
		

> The yellow ribbon drama shows the lack of support from the Canadian public.  The support for the Afghanistan mission was reported to be in the low 20 percentile.
> 
> Who knew Canadians were such whiners?



Matt,

Before you go shooting yourself in the foot, you need to take a hard look in the mirror and look at your own countries confused state of support for the war in Iraq.  Don't take one up the butt over there buds, and stay safe.  :


----------



## Exarecr (13 Aug 2007)

Let me see now. He was a fridge Docter which makes him an expert in world military affairs. Then logically, when i had my hernia in Germany and had it fixed at Landstuhl hospital this was of course a battle wound. I got it storming a hill in Gereral electricland. Gee, thanks for the story matt! Now I to am an inter-net hero.


----------



## karl28 (13 Aug 2007)

Mattsanchez 

               I was insulted by your comments on Canadian Military Valor .   I  am hoping that you will chat with some of the members of this Web site ,  some of them have been to Afghanistan and some have even lost friends.  You should form your opinions about the Canadian Military through them not the Media.   Please remember that Canadains are helping in your countries war effort yes that's right  *YOUR COUNTRIES WAR EFFORT *   .      *SIXTY SIX  * Canadains have been killed in Afghanistan and you have by your post insulted there families and there Sacrifice .   As far as I am concerned the Men and Woman  that wear  the uniform of this country are some of  the best this country has to offer and they deserve better than what your giving them .


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Aug 2007)

If had ever done his service as a soldier to completion, he would understand that the brotherhood of arms does not contain borders.

His Ire then would be towards those that oppose soldiers here in Canada.  His jibes are no different than those offered to him when he was called a "Baby Killer" in school.  Funny how he took offense and successfully sued them, however he feels fine in questioning our Military Valour.  

Maybe your fellow students were disgusted that the Refrigerators you worked on for the Marine Corps might still have contained Freon.  A deadly chemical for children, don't you know.

And he is the voice of the soldier in Iraq  :


dileas

tess


----------



## Roy Harding (13 Aug 2007)

Mr. Sanchez certainly has an interesting history, and a unique world-view.  His views, however, do not represent any legitimate group's except those that contain only him as a member, and have no credence outside that small circle.  The fact that he is a citizen of the USA does make him any more twisted or bizarre than our home grown bizarre bloggers - nor should that fact lend his blog any more credence than that afforded Canadian bloggers of similar ilk (they exist).

His views certainly don't "insult" me in any way - to be capable of insulting me requires that the person offering the insult has credibility of some kind - Mr. Sanchez has none (at least in my opinion).  His writings affect me much less than a mosquito's buzzing in my ear - and I give those writings the appropriate attention.

I don't think personal attacks on Mr. Sanchez accomplish anything except perhaps titillating him in some way - and they only serve to bring the tone of the thread to a level he understands - not much of an accomplishment.

Roy


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (13 Aug 2007)

+1 Roy

All:  this is a trolling effort by an Ann Coulter wannabe (perhaps in more ways than one) and his only goal - in common with the Rush Limbaughs and Coulters of the world - is to get a reaction.  By posting here, where the vast majority of members - despite some internal differences - are dedicated to defending Canada's honour and security, he is certain to get the reaction he craves.  Indeed, I initially caved in to temptation and posted on his website, so offensive were his comments.

To Mr. Sanchez:  If your comments are more than a drive-by trolling effort, I suggest you check out the rest of this site to help you understand what the Canadian military is all about and what efforts we're making on _your_ behalf.  You might start with the fallen comrades frame on the main page - the one that lists members of this site who have given their lives in defence of freedom as part of the effort you so cavalierly belittle.


----------



## Scott (13 Aug 2007)

Agreed Teddy and Roy.

All, 

Don't bait the troll or allow yourself to be baited by him. If such characterization of him is wrong then his subsequent posts shall prove such.

Scott
*Army.ca Staff*


----------



## punisher_6d (13 Aug 2007)

Scott said:
			
		

> Agreed Teddy and Roy.
> 
> All,
> 
> ...



Comon', to be 'fair-and-balanced' Mr. Sanchez didn't exactly start the thread here, did he?  Who's trolling who?  The responses to Matt's later invective comments are certainly justified indeed.  I make no apologies for mine.  I hate having to take the 'high road' all the time in the name of civility here.  Sheesh!


----------



## sigtech (13 Aug 2007)

Mattsanchez 

 Matt I will fight and lay my life on the line for you right to speak you mind ie your freedom of speech. My family has done so for years, for both sides of the border

Please get you facts correct before posting them, incorrect facts is a sign of a lazy writer.

Here is one for you to look up Why is the White House is White?


----------



## Franko (13 Aug 2007)

CWilson said:
			
		

> Here's a fun fact to know and tell about Matt Sanchez. He enlisted in the USMC reserve -- the _reserves_ during wartime, what bravery! -- in the spring of 2003. He enlistment was for eight years, but he told the _Marine Corps Times_ that he was transferred to inactive status only two years later, on account of a "medical problem". When he became a media star in 2006 on Fox News, he never mentioned his medical inactivation, even when announcers praised him for his military service.
> 
> I've asked Mr. Sanchez any number of times to disclose the nature of the "medical problem" that got him inactivated. It has occurred to me that it might be related to his career as a prostitute, which last for at least four years and likely much longer. Oddly enough, he has never said what that condition is. Imagine that!
> 
> Marine Corps Times article:http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/news/2007/03/mcsanchez070314/



MattSanchez,

Mind responding to the allegations....or are you going to ignore them...thus painting yourself as a troll.

*The Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## Scott (13 Aug 2007)

Punisher_6D said:
			
		

> Comon', to be 'fair-and-balanced' Mr. Sanchez didn't exactly start the thread here, did he?  Who's trolling who?  The responses to Matt's later invective comments are certainly justified indeed.  I make no apologies for mine.  I hate having to take the 'high road' all the time in the name of civility here.  Sheesh!



I didn't ask you to make any apologies. I asked that posters to this thread consider their comments before posting them on a go forward basis. This will both keep the thread on track and keep from providing fodder for further bunfights.

No he wasn't here when this started. I imagine some quick "vanity googling" is what brought him here and he chose to participate in the thread. I fail to see your point...

Bottom line is that if we want to keep this on track and get any point across we'll avoid any form of trolling or petty insults.


----------



## CWilson (13 Aug 2007)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> MattSanchez,
> 
> Mind responding to the allegations....or are you going to ignore them...thus painting yourself as a troll.
> 
> *The Milnet.ca Staff*



As the creator of cplsanchez.info, which while it doesn't shy away from having opinions is nonetheless the definitive repository of all things Matt Sanchez, I am committed to the accuracy of all assertions of fact published there. My view is that everyone gets to have an opinion but that there's only one set of facts. Or, to put it differently, someone who doesn't argue from the facts is blowing smoke. 

That can be a harsh view, and runs the risk of self-righteousness, but there's no reward without risk so I'll accept the risk. In this case, the reward isn't financial. The reward is to tell the truth about someone to whom the truth is a foreign concept. Call it a character flaw, but I really like to tell the truth in cases like this one.

I have repeatedly asked and challenged Sanchez to dispute any factual inaccuracies on cplsanchez.info. He has offered little but personal attacks in response. This is probably because the site itself -- as opposed to some of the material on the discussion board there, which is a bit freer swinging -- is very thoroughly researched. I am a former journalist whose work was nationally recognized for its high quality. I know the difference between fact and opinion, and I can quote the law of libel in great detail. I figured that, if I was going to create the site, that if nothing else I'd make sure that the facts are bulletproof. Trust me, Mr. Sanchez has met his match, and he knows it.

Thus, when I assert that he's appeared in 39 porn videos, that's not something I dreamed up. It's been reported elsewhere. When I assert that he was a male prostitute between 1999 and 2002, and almost certainly throughout 2004, that's not something I invented. The specific evidence is linked on the site. When I tell you he left the USMCR because of a "medical problem," I didn't pluck it out of thin air. It was reported in the _Marine Corps Times_. And so on. I'm telling you this not to extend the argument here, but to let you and your readers know that, if Sanchez responds here, he'll almost certainly do it in the form of personal attacks devoid of factual content. 

That's all he can do, because he really doesn't have any facts on his side, to speak of. In what passes for political discourse among the American right wing these days, facts are regarded with suspicion and often outright hostility. It's much easier to attack your opponent than it is to rebut his assertions of fact. In today's media, opinions are cheap and facts are expensive, so we're served a lot of opinions and not a lot of facts.

Here's an example of Sanchez's response to a challenge for factual criticisms of the material on my site: http://forum.cplsanchez.info/user/Discussion.aspx?id=45939

Let me try putting this a different way: Generally speaking, I find Canadians to be pretty reasonable people who try to give a fair hearing to just about everyone and then seek a way to split the difference. It's something I admire about Canadian society. But there are people who abuse that good faith. Sanchez is one of them. I'm not going to arrogate to myself the right to tell anyone here what to think. Rather, I'll offer a general suggestion that occasionally "splitting the difference" entails awarding 99.9% of the argument to one view, and 0.1% of it to the other view.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (13 Aug 2007)

Exactly....as I stated earlier...facts are not his long suit.


----------



## Trooper Hale (14 Aug 2007)

I'm not a member of the CF, everyone here knows that, so I'll stay out of how "pathetic" the Canadian military is, suffice to say that my mates from the RCD's who were killed were in no way "pathetic" men and were certainly doing a lot more then finding out what makes a fridge sick.

What i can comment on is your statement that during your "wide" travels you've never met an American pretending to be Canadian. To say this is ridiculous, I've been all over Asia and for every Yank you meet you'll meet a 2 "Canadians" who cant tell you which province Ottawa is in. Come to Australia, Thailand, Laos, Vietnam, Indonesia, China, Sri Lanka and India and you'll see a massive amount of little Canadian flags stitched onto rucksacks everywhere. And the majority of those rucksack owners wont be owners of Canadian passports. 
I'm not slagging off Yanks, but your argument that Canadians don't know who they are is null and void when you compare it to the massive number of Americans that the average Australian traveller bumps into who pretend to _be_ Canadian. 
Canadian are proud of what they are, they're proud to be Canadians, they're usually proud to be part of the Commonwealth and they're proud of what they're doing overseas. They don't pretend to be American and they don't like being bagged by someone with the credibility of a dirty dishrag.


----------



## CWilson (14 Aug 2007)

Hale said:
			
		

> I've been all over Asia and for every Yank you meet you'll meet a 2 "Canadians" who cant tell you which province Ottawa is in. Come to Australia, Thailand, Laos, Vietnam, Indonesia, China, Sri Lanka and India and you'll see a massive amount of little Canadian flags stitched onto rucksacks everywhere. And the majority of those rucksack owners wont be owners of Canadian passports.



I'll comment on this because, in addition to the other stuff I mentioned above, I am very widely traveled: every European country (many of them several times) and a bunch of Asian ones, plus several of your provinces four or five times and Mexico a few times. The Americans sporting Canadian flags are _backpackers_. They're young wanderers who are doing that as a symbolic statement of their disagreement with U.S. foreign policy. 

There is a considerable fashion element at play, too. Notice that most of them are male, and I suspect the "gentler" image of Canadians will help 'em score with the women on the trail. Obviously none of them have been to Regina on Saturday night.  :blotto:

It's foolish and harmless stuff, not to be taken seriously. Except when it includes bongo drums played in the middle of the night, or bad renditions of Neil Young and Gordon Lightfoot. 8) In my case, I did almost all of my non-U.S. traveling after the age of 30, and can tell you that I didn't meet any Americans who were trying to "pass" for Canadian. I never felt any need to do something like that myself, because on the one or two occasions when I've encountered vigorous criticisms of Bush, it's been easy to deal with. I just say, "Please take pity on me. I have to go back there in three weeks."  8)

By the way, I thought Ottawa was a nice town. Hell of a bunch of parliament buildings. I remember thinking that if Quebec ever does secede and Canada falls apart and we pick up the good parts (along with another 10 or 15 Democratic senators), the place would instantly be the classiest state capital in the country. (Oops.  )


----------



## Trooper Hale (14 Aug 2007)

CWilson said:
			
		

> There is a considerable fashion element at play, too. Notice that most of them are male, and I suspect the "gentler" image of Canadians will help 'em score with the women on the trail. Obviously none of them have been to Regina on Saturday night.  :blotto:



You make a good point actually! Most the chaps doing it do tend to be blokes and i'm guessing most of them would be hoping to pull with the help of avoiding anti-Americanism. Still, i think old mate Sanchez argument that Canadians dont know if their Canadian or Ontarian or "Insert Province here" is a stupid and ignorant crack. It can be easily countered by reminding him of those people who do avoid having people find out they're American by wearing a Canadian flag. And i have seen plenty of them around the traps in the last few years (mostly long haired, Neil Young loving, bongo players but thats beside the point  )


----------



## CWilson (14 Aug 2007)

Hale said:
			
		

> i think old mate Sanchez argument that Canadians dont know if their Canadian or Ontarian or "Insert Province here" is a stupid and ignorant crack. It can be easily countered by reminding him of those people who do avoid having people find out they're American by wearing a Canadian flag. And i have seen plenty of them around the traps in the last few years (mostly long haired, Neil Young loving, bongo players but thats beside the point  )



Oh, don't get me wrong. I completely agree with you about Sanchez's comment. I could pretty much be the Canadian chamber of commerce. I love the place so much, warts and all, and have loved it since the first time I visited more than 40 years ago. (Canada is the exception to my prior statement about my international travel being almost entirely since the age of 30.) Fantastic country, great people. If the U.S. was more like Canada and less like Texas the entire world would be better off for it. I'll joke about Canada with the rest of them, but when anyone seriously takes off on Canada I don't like it.

Last weekend I went to a Diana Krall show (jazz singer from British Columbia), and I'm a Neil Young fan from way back. I only object to bad Neil Young imitators.  8) You folks have a real good thing going up there, and I don't meet too many Canadians with a lack of national identity. I think most of those comments come from people who are inflicting their own neuroses and preconceptions onto others.  :


----------



## punisher_6d (14 Aug 2007)

Some interesting stats about the percentage of Coalition Regular Army troops in Afghanistan:

http://www.cfc.forces.gc.ca/spotlight/2007/08/13/table.html


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (14 Aug 2007)

Personally I think you are wasting time trying to get Mr Sanchez to change his "editorial" about Canadians. He is one of those Americans like Bill and Anne, that Canada was a conduit for the 9/11 terrorists. They don't try and get their facts straight on Canada why should he?


----------



## Mattsanchez (14 Aug 2007)

*Beyond public opinion on the Canadian involvement in Afghanistan, I'm going to add a criticism of the Canadian public school system and the literacy rate.  Are the respondents on this board English-speakers?*



> According to critics in the media and the politicians pretending to care for the welfare of the troops, support for the Afghan Mission is failing around the globe. Canada has lost 66 soldiers in five years and they're already crying uncle. Jean Chretien, the former Prime Minister, initially refused to leave the urban stronghold of Kabul, where International forces have set up a beer garden and a nice wooden replica of the Roman Coliseum. Chretien probably wanted to resort to that time-proven French Canadian tactic of surrendering without a fight and then insurging against the enemy using the deadly tactic of endless provincial referendums. The recent loss of five soldiers in a single attack sent the Canadian, especially Quebec public into white-flag therapy. Three centuries and some people just can't kick the surrendering habit.



1. Support for the Canadian involvement in Afghanistan IS falling, especially in Quebec.  


> Affrontant une impopularité croissante -- un sondage récent a révélé que 70 % des Québécois s'opposent à cette opération -


 Le Devoir http://www.ledevoir.com/2007/07/16/150519.html

*Here is another comment from the LaPresse regarding the lack of support from the public and the frustration for Canadian troops.
*


> La participation du Canada à la mission de reconstruction de l'Afghanistan ne jouit pas d'un fort appui populaire au Canada, mais c'est au Québec que l'opposition à l'engagement militaire canadien trouve son expression la plus forte. Sondage après sondage, les Québécois expriment une désapprobation manifeste envers toute intervention des Forces armées canadiennes à l'étranger, à moins que le rôle des soldats ne soit limité à celui du «maintien de la paix».[http://www2.canoe.com/infos/international/archives/2007/08/20070803-125406.html/quote] http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/story.html?id=6edb6eb8-a80f-4854-83f5-df620d20bb64&k=43096
> 
> 2. Jean Chretien _*was*_ reluctant to send the troops beyond Kabul. http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/library/news/2003/10/mil-031018-24e657f5.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## Procrast (14 Aug 2007)

Matt WHat do referendums have to do with anything?



> Chretien probably wanted to resort to that time-proven French Canadian tactic of surrendering without a fight and then insurging against the enemy using the deadly tactic of endless provincial referendums.



And the french did resist...France lost to the british and no longer supported the French over here.
But did support the americans when they wanted to boot out the brits.

Matt tu sais tres bien que tu cherche la chicane...


----------



## George Wallace (14 Aug 2007)

Mattsanchez said:
			
		

> *Beyond public opinion on the Canadian involvement in Afghanistan, I'm going to add a criticism the Canadian public school system in teaching Canadians to read.  Are the respondents on this board English-speakers?*



Is the author of the above statement an escapee from a Mental Institution or just a Troll?  Does Matt Sanchez think it wrong that the Canadian Public School System teaches Canadians to read?  I guess he is truly clueless in not recognizing English in the written form, so the follow along comment identifies a shortcoming on his part.

All I can say is:

MATT SANCHEZ

We do not tolerate Trolls here.   I have given you the benefit of the doubt, as not being an escapee from a Mental Institution.  Consider yourself on C&P.

Have a Good Day.

George
Army.ca Staff

(PS.  Was that in a form of English that you could easily understand?)


----------



## zanshin (14 Aug 2007)

Mr. Sanchez,

Getting back to the text of your article from the original post in this thread...  I see that you mentioned speaking to soldiers of this nation or that nation, but I don't see you mentioning speaking to a Canadian soldier.  You did mention Canada's involvement in this war but only through a small inflamatory piece that, well... (I've just re-read that paragraph on Canada and there just isn't anything substantive in there - other than a quantity of, what?  conjecture, I guess?)
I guess by using the word 'conjecture', you may think that I'm attempting to be inflamatory.  Nope, so I'll list a few things to illustrate my point.
You say:
- "According to critics in the media" but you don't name any.
- "politicians pretending to care for the welfare of the troops" but how do you or I know what politicans are pretending or not pretending to do?
- "support for the Afghan Mission is failing around the globe." what is around the globe?  4 people in 4 different time zones around the earth, or tens of thousands marching in the streets of 15 world capitals?  ...or something, somewhere in between?
- "Canada has lost 66 soldiers in five years and they're already crying uncle."  How does a country 'cry uncle'?  Once defined, then where is reported that Canada is doing that?

hmm, I was going to keep going down through that paragraph and asking further questions about it, but, as I pause and re-read my post, I find that it's getting too long and starting to look like I'm demanding that you respond to all of those things.  Nope.  I was just trying explain my use of 'conjecture'.  Sorry, way too verbose.

So, back on track.  I was wondering if you would like to gain a better understanding of what Canadian troops are doing to fight this war.  We have a small army.  Of that small army, we have a large percentage here, engaged in combat operations, training a new Afghan army, and assisting with the rebuilding of this country.

If you do indeed want to gain a better understanding of what it's like to be in the small "disciplined, trained, professional" Canadian army and fight proudly on behalf of your country, please ask.  Or, ask the US or British forces that I fought with in Helmund province.  They might also shed some light on the subject for you.

regards,
Mark


----------



## Franko (14 Aug 2007)

Folks,

Mattsanchez has now been banned as a result of being an administrative burden to the DS, ducking allegations and general trolling.

This thread is now locked....no need to dogpile. He's gone.

*The Milnet.ca Staff*


----------

